# any pics of new 4-door A3?



## Walker (Feb 16, 1999)

Sorry if I missed them. Have any reliable pictures been posted
of the new A3 4-door?


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: any pics of new 4-door A3? (Walker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Walker* »_Sorry if I missed them. Have any reliable pictures been posted
of the new A3 4-door?


They haven't been released as of yet. No date has been released as of yet....and if there has been one the people in the know (ie. vwvortex1, other moderators) have not or can not say anything yet. A clue or a teazer pic would be nice.


----------

